# GNU Riders Choice advice



## INeedSnow (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've geen riding my GNU Carbon High Beam (current Carbon Credit) for 4 seasons now and will be entering the 5th. It is my first board and I've taken it to hell and back. I honestly feel like I've probably gotten everything I can out of it and Im looking into replacing it with a more advanced board. I've had my eye on the Riders Choice for some time now and am close to buying it. Has anybody out there ridden both the CC and RC and could compare? Would I be buying a more expensive version of the same type of board? I am aware of Mervin's different profiles, and the RC's extra pop from the C2 and longer effective edge with shorter overall length is what is appealing to me. I just don't want to drop $400 on a "slight" improvement over what I already have. Btw I'm 5'8, 140 lbs, size 9 boot. Any kind of input would be greatly appreciated.

Much thanks!


----------



## Taze00 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm just getting back to snowboarding after a couple of years break.
I have the 2010 version of Gnus rider choice. It's the 3rd board I've owned and I have nothing but praise for it.
By far the best board I've ever ridden on.
It's super responsive and flexible.
The magnatrac really works like its suppose to. If you like carving this will be like a dream for you. 
It's got a sintered base so it'll last for years to come.

It's worth noting however that mine is from 2010.

If the new ones are anything like that one. I'd give it my vote.


----------



## Taze00 (Sep 13, 2014)

I did some research on the new riders choice boards and they are significantly different than the one I have.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Let's be honest, any new current season board you buy is going to be a significant upgrade from what you have. If your still having fun and don't want spend the dough then don't. However you will notice differences in a new board even if it was the same model brand new 4 years later. There's nothing wrong with sticking with what you like. There's too many camber shapes to be finicky about which shape is for you. 

If possible, save your cash and demo some different boards for the first part of the season. Your not going to miss out on super deals at this point of the year. So if you ride some different boards you'll get a better idea of what feels good and then find that board you want. Or get the RC. 

I've ridden both rcr and crc and both have their pros and cons. There are some slight differences, but going from a full camber board to crc will definitely be a different feeling than what your used to. Either way, you adjust and have fun. The board doesn't make you, you make the board.


----------

